# Green MTN daniel boone calibration adjustment from app



## pmixmaster (Dec 3, 2018)

All -

Got me a new GMG Daniel Boone and I have been playing non stop and trying to get her dialed in. IM hesitant to make any adjustments yet as it is cold here now and ambient temps are lower . 
Ive used 3rd party probes and oven thermostats to check side to side temp distribution and i finally have that dead even after heat shield adjustment . Only issue is my oven thermometers are running significantly less that what the gmg temp is reading i was running a cook at 240 and both thermostats inside were only showing 205 at each end of the grill.

My question is this are there clear instructions on how to use the calibration ? the website i found the instructions for that useless . Im hesitant to adjust tll i get warmer weather and see if it stabilizes but my question should i need to later is how to properly do this. Any info helps or tips or tricks outside of this im open to hear them


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

I would get a few dinners under my belt before I go fussin.
Are you doing all this figuring with meat in it, or just dry running?
Because if just dry running, things can change a LOT when steam and moisture starts to fly.
Too often folks expect some sort of perfection out of the box. It's good you have the shield adjusted to your liking.
But when the juices drip, and the steam flies, a lot might change.
Don't bust your buns until you burn a few butts. ;)


----------



## pmixmaster (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the reply ya im not in a huge distress over it. Mainly just taking notes on my cooks and trying to hone the craft and get dialed in . My main concern was cooking time variation if im running my smoker at 240 but only getting inside box temp of 210 that is a large actual difference .Im def not adjusting anything yet but more trying to understand the 35 degree disparity from box temp to displayed temp , agina for cooking times as that will change if im only cooking at 205 when i think im cooking at 240


----------



## hammick (Dec 3, 2018)

Don't be afraid to play around with the calibration options in the app.  They can be set back to zero easily.

I don't have my Davey Crocketts anymore but the calibrations setting were exactly clear as I recall.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 3, 2018)

How sure are you that the oven therms are correct?  I bought a cheap grocery store one once and it was so wrong it was laughable.  I'm with what was said above though...just start smoking some stuff and start to learn your smoker.  You can tinker later!


----------



## pmixmaster (Dec 4, 2018)

ya that crossed my mind also!  Put the oven therm in the oven last night and let it ride to 375 on the oven and oven therm was rolling at like 390 lol so who the hell  knows


----------



## bregent (Dec 4, 2018)

pmixmaster said:


> Put the oven therm in the oven last night and let it ride to 375 on the oven



Oven temps are notoriously inaccurate as well. You should probably get a digital thermometer that you can check calibration using ice bath and boiling water.


----------

